# i think my land is haunted



## goat-heaven (Jun 9, 2015)

I had some scary stuff happen today I was out in the barn getting ready to trim some of my goats feet in put four of them in a stall in the other 32 were out in there pasture I decide to go grabe me something cold to drink in when i step outside I looked my goats,miniature horse were going crazy! I ran to the goats pasture I thought coyotes or bobcats I didn't see nothing went in check on the mares in foals nothing check on the bucks in my two studs nothing there ran in grab the 22. Just in case I went in the other pasture that's connectioned to the goats front pasture in looked over in the mares other pasture nothing there so go back to the barn took a drank in sat it on the cabinet in put one of my does on stand in started working I looked up saw my goats running the other way then one the bales of straw came flying down which I almost had a heart attack I don't see how it would fall down on its on the straw is packed up on rafters pretty tight so I put it back go back to work in all of sudden the damn stereo comes on in my tea gos flying I hurried up let the goats back in their pasture in walk over to my mares pasture in sat out there with them till my parents got home I was so scared in so were the goats I let in with me in the mares let's just say this they never left my side I had other stuff happen like when me in my dad was out in the garage talking In the truck starts up I have never Ben touched before but I can by the animals they do get spooked a lot Ive had my gelding rear up on me when I was riding him like someone slapped him I had a couple animals die on me for no good reason but my 
Dad says if you don't dwell on it or talk about it will disappear  its Ben 2 years in it 
Hasent stop i don't usually say much we had the house blessed in the land but whatever it is its come back I'm scared for my animals


----------



## goat-heaven (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry for any misspellings my nerves are on the edge


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm sorry you were so disturbed by this.  It is always unpleasant when the unexpected or unexplainable happens.

Unfortunately sometimes we "prime the pump" so far as nerves go by what we read or what we watch on tv.  Many times our animals being nervous are just responding to our own nervous behaviors.

Other times, something is really happening. 

I know at work sometimes things fall when no one is on that side of the kitchen.  My coworkers start talking about "the ghost" or "the grey lady" again.  Who knows what  is really happening though.  I seem to be the only one who doesn't mind being alone in the kitchen at night.


----------

